# Halloween Costumes



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

What are your guys' ideas for constumes. Last year I was a ninga turtle. I need some ideas for this yr.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> What are your guys' ideas for constumes. Last year I was a ninga turtle. I need some ideas for this yr.


I am too old and too ugly for that!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

eh, i'll probably go as a gypsy... i already have all the gaudy jewelery from when i went as a pirate for a pirate vs ninjas party, it just requires me to steal a patchwork skirt from my friend meesh.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> eh, i'll probably go as a gypsy... i already have all the gaudy jewelery from when i went as a pirate for a pirate vs ninjas party, it just requires me to steal a patchwork skirt from my friend meesh.


Ive been thinking pirate. Or maybe captain morgan..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

im at work so i cant link the actual pic but hreres teh link.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/franziacostume.html

the infomous franzia costume is awesome..

im going to the same thing i always am, 1 year older, my birthday is on the 30th so im usualy "its my birthday guy" to get free drinks at the bar and try to use the "its my birthday" excuess to pick up chicks..

minor technicality though, my g/f might not like the "its my birthday" excuess to pick up chicks, but its part of the costume/act.. maybe ill have to be "im trying to hook up a three some for my birthday guy"


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

im really original, im gonna be a ninja or a pirate, most likely a pirate because it's hard to drink and smoke with your ninja mask on


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> im really original, im gonna be a ninja or a pirate, most likely a pirate because it's hard to drink and smoke with your ninja mask on


dude the ninjas got unmasked at our pirate vs ninjas party because the manager of the restaurant was worried they'd rob the place or something (the hooters across the street had been robbed the day before... oops)


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> im at work so i cant link the actual pic but hreres teh link.
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/franziacostume.html
> 
> ...


thats sweet, I really wouldnt want to carry that around all night though, especially when I had to piss. And a full box of wine might be a little heavy.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

cjdrew2 said:


> What are your guys' ideas for constumes. Last year I was a ninga turtle. I need some ideas for this yr.


I like the idea of the ninja turtle...I think I may go as Raphael this year.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I had a few good ideas a couple months ago and didn't write them down, or I thought of them while I was at the bar and well I forgot.

Right now some good ideas:

Prize Patrol









AWESOM-O









New Orleans Looter







All you need is a blue tshirt, jeans, plastic container and heineken. It's like a traveling party.

Last but not least,

Moshzilla


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

prize patrol and the looter are some good ones b_ack51.. it would be funny to walk around with the blue tupperware full of heinekens


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

My sis is having a party and my wife is going as a bunny... but I am thinking of going as Jason... or possibly


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

yay, I love halloween. Time for all the girls to dress like sluts.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

might get heavy carrying all those hinny around lol dont forget the ice....... or just pour em all into it up a lid on it and put straps around the tupper ware container and hang it around your neck with a big long straw


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> might get heavy carrying all those hinny around lol dont forget the ice....... or just pour em all into it up a lid on it and put straps around the tupper ware container and hang it around your neck with a big long straw


You could flood the party with 3 feet of water and just push the container around.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> might get heavy carrying all those hinny around lol dont forget the ice....... or just pour em all into it up a lid on it and put straps around the tupper ware container and hang it around your neck with a big long straw


You could flood the party with 3 feet of water and just push the container around.








[/quote]

LPLPKOL> LOL that actually did make me laugh out loud and be unable to type..

i was looking around and bill lumberg like this guy


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

me............

drunk


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

I just found a good site for cheap sweet costumes. Check out the inflatable ones (flamigo one kicks ass). the site is the factory card outlet site.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Cobra Commander.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> im at work so i cant link the actual pic but hreres teh link.
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/franziacostume.html
> 
> ...


Is this a common costume? Anyone know a link to be able to get one?

This is what i must be for halloween this year...


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> im at work so i cant link the actual pic but hreres teh link.
> 
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/franziacostume.html
> 
> ...


Is this a common costume? Anyone know a link to be able to get one?

You have to make it. No too hard

This is what i must be for halloween this year...
[/quote]


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

my girlfriend says I sexually harass her, so I've decided to go as sexual harassment panda.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

You could go as that Pick Up Your Trash Cougar from Family Guy. The whole part with blood and a gun might not go well with the cops though.

"I SAID WHOSE TRASH IS THIS?"

'mine'

"PICK IT UP!"

:girl picks up trash and throws it away:

"Ah thank you nice girl, wasn't that easy?"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> You could go as that Pick Up Your Trash Cougar from Family Guy. The whole part with blood and a gun might not go well with the cops though.
> 
> "I SAID WHOSE TRASH IS THIS?"
> 
> ...


so what happens if your at a party that isnt a bunch of slobs ad tehres no trash to pick up?


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

grim reaper


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> You could go as that Pick Up Your Trash Cougar from Family Guy. The whole part with blood and a gun might not go well with the cops though.
> 
> "WHOSE TRASH IS THIS?"
> 
> ...


so what happens if your at a party that isnt a bunch of slobs ad tehres no trash to pick up?
[/quote]

Have your friend throw some trash on the ground.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Drew said:


> my girlfriend says I sexually harass her, so I've decided to go as sexual harassment panda.


how the hell do you sexually harass her... isn't she across the country? and drew, if anyone can pull of sexual harassment panda, it'd be you.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Tinkerbelle said:


> my girlfriend says I sexually harass her, so I've decided to go as sexual harassment panda.


*how the hell do you sexually harass her*... isn't she across the country? and drew, if anyone can pull of sexual harassment panda, it'd be you.
[/quote]
hahahahaha, its a joke.









sexual harassment panda FTW!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

darth vader


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Drew said:


> Cobra Commander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why's there Megatron and CC in the same pic?? DIFFERENT SHOWS!!!!!









I wanted to be Boxy Brown but no one would get the joke.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Drew said:


> my girlfriend says I sexually harass her, so I've decided to go as sexual harassment panda.


hahahahaha, that made me laugh.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm just gonna dress up like a balloon knot.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

cjdrew2 said:


> What are your guys' ideas for constumes. Last year I was a *ninga* turtle. I need some ideas for this yr.


So you were a black turtle?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I was just told I'm going to be Wednesday this year ... it will surely be interesting ...


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Either put on my overalls, mask and carry a fake chainsaw around like a fancy dress party ages ago. That would be from chainsaw massacre. Or do nothing at all. Il probably be away for it anyway


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

johndeere said:


> What are your guys' ideas for constumes. Last year I was a *ninga* turtle. I need some ideas for this yr.


So you were a black turtle?
[/quote]

Yep, you got it. A black turtle


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

my girlfriend went shopping the other day and turned my "tough" dog into a little sissy... this is her pig costume for this year








View attachment 78316

View attachment 78315

poor dog...


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Balloon knot...ROFL HAHAHHA
I think im gonna be a bandito or a vampire we'll see.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I'll probably do the Vampire thing..
I have fangs that were professionally molded and cat eye contacts.
So yeah, vampire.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Im going to be a ghostbuster, i still have all the toys from when i was a kid... the back pack shooter thingy. and the trap throwerout thingy.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im going as the crackhead from chappelle show...

"ill tell yall something you dont know about me.......i smoke rocks"


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Someone really should be mass-producing Looter masks. They'd make a killing.

Until they were sued by the looter. But they could probably just buy him off with a case of hiney..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Why did she feel a need to dress up your dog......


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Someone really should be mass-producing Looter masks. They'd make a killing.
> 
> Until they were sued by the looter. But they could probably just buy him off with a case of hiney..


OMG, that would rock!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> I was just told I'm going to be Wednesday this year ... it will surely be interesting ...


isn't wednesday 'hump day'??? have fun with that one.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> I was just told I'm going to be Wednesday this year ... it will surely be interesting ...:laugh:


isn't wednesday 'hump day'??? have fun with that one.
[/quote]

I thought you have red hair tink???

Wednesday... As is Wednesday Adams from The Adams Family.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> I was just told I'm going to be Wednesday this year ... it will surely be interesting ...:laugh:


isn't wednesday 'hump day'??? have fun with that one.
[/quote]

I thought you have red hair tink???

Wednesday... As is Wednesday Adams from The Adams Family.
[/quote]

um... so my roots are showing a little bit.


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

i wanted to be a vagina..but my gf wouldn't let me...i found a nice costume online too


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Im going to be Like Otis from the Andy Griffith SHow, a Loveable Drunk. But hopefully not in Jail.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

the best costume ive ever seen is by one of my buddies in high school.

he went as a guy riding on the back of a dwarf....it was hilarious. ill dig out the yearbook and try and scan the pick...best costume ever!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Last night saw some awesome costumes... one guy went as a nugget of weed.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i went as a guy with a mullet, bret the hitman hart sunglasses, tight ass ripped jeans, boots, and the best part...

a white tshirt with "I-Roc the House" on the front in gold glitter. with a skyblue t-top Iroc painted on it.lol.

anybody who's seen the movie "Fubar" or laughs at the guys that are stuck in the early 90's would of laughed.

i got totally shitfaced and handed out candy at my gfs house. some kids were actually scared of me...must have been the flowing mullet.lol.

at one point i stood in the doorway behind my gf and just pointed at the kids without blinking...they ran for the hills.lol. but i laughed.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I was Caesar!!!

ALL HAIL!!!


----------



## Piranhaz 411 (Oct 8, 2005)

scream


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Im gonna be a chainsaw gando from resident evil 4 and carry a real chainsaw (or one that looks real). I want to scare the hell out of this bully by turning one on and holdin it toward him! But I wouldnt want the cops on me.


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Ya i dressed up as an army chick, it was fun!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

my halloween costume that i picked up for $10 earleir today


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

me and kumbiaqueens dressed up as

Pugsley and Wednesday


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going as The Village Idiot...


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'm going as The Village Idiot...


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Drew said:


> Cobra Commander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn drew lets party,i'll dust off my ol' megatron costume. If anyone was wondering they did a comic book crossing G.I. Joe and Transformers, it was possibly the greatest thing since blueberry muffins. I was at a bar and there was a guy dressed as the sith jedi dude,and honestly it was just really creepy cause he was sitting behind me. Later on though he was sitting at the same table as this gangsta, and he had his hood on, it was gold.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

im gonna be a bum and carry a shopping cart around


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I'm going as The Village Idiot...


LMFAO...nice one Mettle.

in Thailand you can buy these mass produced Osama Bin Laden, Hussein, and Clinton masks...

i begged my dad to bring me an Osama mask home...but he wouldnt.

i was going to go as "Bombed Out Osama"...but my plans were dashed...lol


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Mettle said:


> I'm going as The Village Idiot...


Man, he is NOT the village idiot!

* Village idiot = idiot relative to ALL people in the village. *

Id say he is the nation's idiot!


----------

